# How to lower husbands libido?



## unsuregirl83 (Aug 22, 2013)

My Husband and I are both in our mid to late 20's, have been married for 5 years, and I'm at my wits end on what to do. We have spoken and I have told him that I just am not a very sexual person and don't need sex to feel close to him. Sex used to be multiple times per week when we were dating and seemed to slow down due to our jobs schedules and just never having time. I have grown accustomed to this but he has not. I am completely happy with once per month or every other month but I cannot get him to not make advances for more than 1 month. I have told him that when I am in the mood I will come to him but he doesn't seem to listen. We get along great and have a very strong relationship but I'm wondering how I can go about lowering his libido. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think you should try to lower his libido, he is in his 20's, he is probably where he should be at for his sex drive right now. 

How often does he want sex? Maybe instead of trying to lower his, you could try to increase yours?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

He sounds perrty normal, you on the other hand don't. For a female in her late 20's, once a month is very low. Sex is a very important part of a marriage. Maybe you need to find a way to increase your libido.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

If you keep refusing sex with him like you are doing, his libido will drop to a certain extent. Unfortunately for you, his libido will only drop for you and he'll actually be turned on by other women who are not you. Then he will get sick and tired of not having sex like a normal married couple and he'll build up resentment against you. Then he'll either 1) Insist that the two of you go to marriage counseling or the Dr's office to get you checked out, 2) divorce you over a lack of sex/intimacy in the marriage or 3) cheat on you. 

Having sex only 6 - 12 times a year is NOT a healthy sexual component for a marriage. Considering you two are in your late 20s, this is definitely not normal. Something will need to change.

Also, a question for you. If you truly were not a sexual person, then why were you willing to have sex with your husband multiple times a week before marriage and then later allowed it to taper off afterwards? Did you feel compelled to have sex as a means to keep him interested in you? I'm curious as to your answer on this.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Robo-Bobbit.

We have a marketing team here right at TAM working on this miracle product.


----------

